# Buying another 12 gallon external fuel tank, need fittings for Quick Connect



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

It is possible I will not find these online or Home Depot but just in case, does not hurt to ask.. if I can't find these, will just have to buy the pre-made setup.

Yes, I know it is simple to just remove the existing fuel line and just move it over to the new tank but it is nice to be able to refuel and leave the line/all parts attached since the quick coupler prevents fuel leak and dangling hose can easily be carried while refueling.

Would anyone know what size are these parts in the GenXdirect link

1. Fuel line
2. The small brass fitting that screws into the 90 degree tank elbow
3. The small Quick Coupler connector at other end of fuel line









Complete Hose Assembly for IPI Industries B.E.R.G.S.


Shop our extended run fuel systems for generators with patented technology. American made for Honda, Yamaha, Generac, Ryobi & Kipor. Lifetime Warranty.




www.genxdirect.com





This is the 2nd tank I wanted to buy, already have the fuel cap for EU7000 so that part is not needed for the quick connection and this setup works perfectly on the 6 gallon tank






Amazon.com: Scepter 12 Gallon Marine Fuel Tank 08668, Red : Automotive


Buy Scepter 12 Gallon Marine Fuel Tank 08668, Red: Gas Cans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Here is the existing 6 gallon tank with the same parts 1,2,3 attached


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I’m not sure what brand connectors those are, they look very similar to airline quick connects.
Attwood/Honda connectors are readily available on the Amazon.
Do you have a b.e.r.g system or just the cap?


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes, the complete 6 gallon berg with tank, cap, all connectors. They are of course all pre-assembled and there is no parts list, other than going back to purchase the complete kit for the fuel line and fittings. Seems to me that I could find those parts especially if these are standard marine supply parts but not sure.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

pm if you need quick couplers extended run line links.
also look at a local marine or boat shop.
if you have a tank and hose system now take the parts with you as there are several different connections sizes that look alike!
we use the honda marine quick couplers on our systems here easy to remember as we use the honda generators.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Paul, the Scepter 12 gallon tank is in your Amazon link list but it is not clear what the 2 end parts are for connection to this tank. One is Brass, the other is Silver Quick coupler. I can easily find the fuel hose but unsure what precise size is the quick connector coupler (male) in my existing setup (the last image in my original post). Since this area is a disease hotspot with hospitals full (both vaccinated and un-), prefer not to shop in-person for anything at this time so about the only thing I can think of is order random parts from Amazon and hope one or more is the correct fit and then return the wrong parts.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*most of the plastic marine tanks are 1/4 npt female at the tank outlet.

and the honda marine male quick couplers are 1/4 npt on the one end.
and I use 2 females on the hoses so it is barbed on the one end of the female for the hose side and quick on the other.
then use the smooth copper rings with the proper tool to make the connection for a no snag safe osha approved good looking hose.*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yea we have updated for larger tanks on the site as well!
so remember to hit refresh when you visit!


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

So this would be the one end that screws into the 12 gallon Scepter tank fitting








LTWFITTING Bar Production Stainless Steel 316 Barb Fitting Coupler/Connector 3/8" Hose ID x 1/4" Male NPT Air Fuel Water (Pack of 5): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


LTWFITTING Bar Production Stainless Steel 316 Barb Fitting Coupler/Connector 3/8" Hose ID x 1/4" Male NPT Air Fuel Water (Pack of 5): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





Then this would be the Quick coupler on the other end of the hose and this would connect to the Fuel Cap connector (from the existing bergs cap)








Amazon.com: attwood Honda Fuel Male Tank Fitting, 1/4-Inch, Silver : Automotive


Buy attwood Honda Fuel Male Tank Fitting, 1/4-Inch, Silver: Adapters & Connectors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





If those are the correct parts then all I need is a fuel hose - is anything missing ? I have compression clamps already unless something else is needed.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i use the honda male fitting on the tank as well as the cap side.
then use the female barbed quick coupling on both ends of the hose.

that way you only need one hose set for multi tanks.
the silverado 4000 hose is the best in low perm hose.
it lasts way longer than gates by far....
and does not shed the black or gray on things.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Can you link to directly the Amazon page for ".....I use the honda male fitting... " - unless that is the Attwood part I linked. So you use 2 of them. That means I would also have to buy one more quick coupler - female - to attach to the hose 









Amazon.com: Attwood Honda Large Bore Fuel Female Hose Fitting, 3/8-Inch : Automotive


Buy Attwood Honda Large Bore Fuel Female Hose Fitting, 3/8-Inch: Hose Repair Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Getting too complicated, maybe easiest to just buy the $50.00 parts kit from genXdirect









Complete Hose Assembly for IPI Industries B.E.R.G.S.


Shop our extended run fuel systems for generators with patented technology. American made for Honda, Yamaha, Generac, Ryobi & Kipor. Lifetime Warranty.




www.genxdirect.com


----------

